# Spring Lawn Pics



## mattdrye (Apr 28, 2019)

Put a fresh cut on the yard tonight. This is the first cut this year that it finally looked looked like it had fully greened up. KBG seedheads almost gone as well. Past 2 days have been in the upper 80's so starting on the watering regime early this year. Also did put down some rock and mulch the last few weeks.


----------



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

What grass combo and where did you buy?


----------



## mattdrye (Apr 28, 2019)

97% tall fescue/3% KBG

Bought seed from Virginia Green Lawn Care. The seed is blended specifically for the area. They are also the company that does all my applications.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking marvelous :thumbup:


----------

